# pos 21 vs 61



## michelleuhl (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a good definition of the difference between 61 place of service and 21 place of service?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 20, 2009)

21=A facility, other than psychiatric, which primarily provides diagnostic, therapeutic (both surgical and nonsurgical), and rehabilitation services by, or under, the supervision of physicians to patients admitted for a variety of medical conditions.


61=A facility that provides comprehensive rehabilitation services under the supervision of a physician to inpatients with physical disabilities. Services include physical therapy, occupational therapy, speech pathology, social or psychological services, and orthotics and prosthetics services.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PlaceofServiceCodes/Downloads/080409codes.pdf


----------



## michelleuhl (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks Rebecca i have the verbage though.. what i am looking for is a more clear message of when you would use each.. because we have rehabs in the hospital that technically could be either.. so which would be the better to use..


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 26, 2009)

Our PM&R docs see patient's in our inpatient rehab.  POS 61 is the service location that fits our type of services.


----------

